# Whitewash finish on Exterior Chimney?



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey anyone with experience with doing a whitewash finish on exterior brick?
you know the one coat kind of deal, kinda transparent/ worn down look. 

I don't want to use paint. I would rather use something that would penetrate and wear over time. I don't want any peeling going on. 

I did find a product locally called Galvest (by empire blended); its an all purpose white wash. has anyone use something similar to this? Its made of lime. mixes with water, its applied to a damp surface. 

Picture of the chimney (of course I will wash it before hand to remove all the grime)

I will experiment myself (best way to learn). Any input would help.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Interesting idea, we don't have those kind of fireplaces around here, but I'd be interested to hear feedback on this particular project from others. 

The only thing I could think of off the top of my head is some sort of paint or faux paint job on it. But this isn't my department for brick painting or white washing brick. Just the only thing I could think of with what I know. <shrugs>

Good luck though, for sure let us know how it turned/turns out.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I know there are lime face bricks so maybe checking with the brick manufacturers would yield better results for an aftermarket product.

What about a sealer instead. I'm thinking there may be masonry sealers that dry to a 'white' tint so maybe a few coats of of something from Prosoco www.prosoco.com.

I had a customer email me some info on linseed oil paint - http://www.solventfreepaint.com/ - maybe something like thick cust with boiled linseed oil would give a long lasting whitewash effect?

Milk paint might give the effect but I have no idea about longevity - http://www.milkpaint.com/


----------



## Nardin (Oct 28, 2012)

*Well Make Sure You Know If They Are Patriots Or Loyalists*

*Tory Chimney* - White chimneys with black rings or bands are indicative of homes that supported the British, a secret sign that Loyalists occupied the house.










*Patriot Chimney
*


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Guys Here's an Update for future reference. I decided to go with a local company that makes an all purpose white (Made up of lime) comes in a powder form.

Picture is of first coat. 

I plan on putting on two coats and let it weather away for a natural white washed look.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Lime powder mix? How'd you apply it? 

Teach me something here....details - don't know about this procedure.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Very interesting. Looks great by the way! Did some research on this because it sounded interesting. Not sure if this is what the poster was talking about or did.

"Limewash is a whitewash that has been used on masonry and plaster for thousands of years. You make it with hydrated lime (find it in the garden section of the home improvement store) dissolved in water in about a 1:4 ratio. It makes a thin, inexpensive milk-like paint that you can layer on the bricks with a brush."

"As the whitewash dries it turns from gray to white. It’s normally used for building exteriors because it can wear off, though nowadays they have binding agents that you can mix in to make it longer-lasting"


Another link that's interesting:
http://www.theyellowcapecod.com/2012/03/white-washed-brick-fireplacetutorial.html


----------

